# PHP wird nicht angezeigt!



## Setherial (2. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich ein Problem mit der Textausgabe.
Ich bin ein Anfänger in Sachen PHP also wundert euch nicht...
Ich habe hier versucht PHP und HTML in einer Datei zu verwenden, leider wird aber nur der HTML Teil angezeigt...
Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was ich falsch mache?
Hier der Code:



  <html>
  <head>
  <title>Meine Seite mit PHP</title>
  </head>
  <body>
  <h2>Willkommen</h2>
  <br>
  <?php
 print "Schön, dass du da bist!";
  ?>
  </body>
  </html>


----------



## DarkManX (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

dein Server unterstützt bestimmt kein PHP.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Lukaro (2. Dezember 2004)

ich weiss nich, ob print geht, echo ""; aber auf jeden fall


----------



## Setherial (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab´ das Ganze noch auf gar keinem Server sondern auf meiner Platte.
Mit echo gehts genausowenig...


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du es dir lokal ansehen willst, musst du dir einen Webserver installieren.
Sehr einfach zu bedienen ist XAMPP


----------



## RiderOfApocalypse (2. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du auf deiner Platte nen Server (wie zb. XAMPP ) laufen der PHP kann?
Hat die Datei die Endung .php?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Bevor noch jemand auf die glorreiche Idee kommt noch so »hilfreiche« ein-/zweizeiler zu posten, versuch bitte mal folgendes:

Erstelle eine Datei und nenne sie z. B. *phpinfo.php*. Der Inhalt der Datei besteht nur aus folgendem:

```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```

Lade diese Datei auf den Server und rufe sie im Browser auf.
*http://www.deineseite.de/phpinfo.php*

Es sollte eine Informationsseite über das installierte PHP generiert werden die relativ lang ist. Bleibt die Seite blank oder zeigt nur den kurzen Inhalt der Datei an, dann hast Du entweder kein PHP auf dem Server, oder aber die vom Hoster eine andere Dateiendung (probiere auch mal *.php3*, *.php4*, *.php5* aus.

Du kannst Dir allerdings die ganze Arbeit sparen, indem Du beim Hoster selbst nachfragst 

EDIT:
Grr, während ich Beiträge abarbeite ändert sich die Sachlage öfter mal 
Am besten ist es wenn Du http://www.apachefriens.org besuchst und Dir Xampp für Windows herunterlädst, dann kannst Du auch funktionierende PHP-Dateien anschauen. Windows selbst - oder die Browser - besitzen diese Fähgkeit (noch) nicht


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Dezember 2004)

@Neurodeamon: Der schuss ging wohl gewaltig nach hinten los, was?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Jan, das kannst Du laut sagen. Ich glaube ich muss mir für den Firefox die Auto-Reload extension besorgen. Ich »tabbe« mir nämlich immer die interessanten Threads (mitunter bis zu 30 Stück), bei denen ich eventuell helfen kann. Wenn dann noch jemand antwortet während ich die Liste abklappere sehe ich noch den vorigen Zustand ... *grr*

*g*


----------



## Setherial (2. Dezember 2004)

Danke schön 

Also brauch ich dieses xamp um mir PHP Dateien die ich auf dem Rechner hab anschauen zu können? Was is das genau?


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Dezember 2004)

Eine super Anleitung gibt's hier: http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/anfang.php. (Da wird allerdings nicht Apache verwendet, sondern ein anderer Webserver, aber das braucht dich nicht zu stören. )


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2004)

Setherial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke schön
> Also brauch ich dieses xamp um mir PHP Dateien die ich auf dem Rechner hab anschauen zu können? Was is das genau?



XAMPP ist ein Acronym für »LAMPP» und »WAMPP« (Linux/Windows - Apache - MySQL - Perl - PHP)

Es handelt sich hierbei um alle nötige Software in einem vorkonfigurierten Paket für einen kleinen Webserver auf dem eigenen PC oder Server.

Theoretisch kannst du PHP-Scripte aber auch mit der sog. Binary Version von PHP starten. Das ist dann eine php.exe. Dort könntest Du dann das PHP-Script per Kommandozeile starten.

Zu PHP: Es handelt sich um eine Scriptsprache die einen sogenannten Interpreter benötigt - ein Programm, das die Befehle in der PHP-Datei ausführt. Im Gegensatz zu Javascript ist PHP eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache. Das heißt das Du einen Server brauchst - ob der nun in Taka-Tuka-Land steht oder auf Deinem eigenen PC eingerichtet ist.


----------

